# This guy was left in my mailbox! Pic heavy!



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I put flyers up in petstores and the like that I can take in bettas and rehome them, and this guy was left with me today. Is he a koi colored guy? He looks like a delta or a hm, he's very small! He doesn't appear to be sick, just a little skinny. I can fix that right up! :lol: 

At first he looked just white and black, but light revealed an insane electric blue in his fins, and a cute red dot on his head. He also has some irregularities in the shape of his back fin. He is so beautiful, I don't understand how anyone could not want him.

What do you guys think of him? It looks like his color has changed a bit already.

This is him when I found him this afternoon... :-(









And this is him now, much more active in his new home :lol:


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

He's so pretty!!! He looks like a Delta tail since his tail isnt 180 degrees. I love his coloring too! Im looking for a Koi colored Betta, or an orange one


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not quite sure that qualifies as a koi but he definitely may be marbled. Very pretty and such an improvement already!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

He's soo pretty! And thats such a neat idea about the fliers, I might do that


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

He's def. a marble!~ Sooo cute!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

:O that is all


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I bet he will marble up and get darker as he ages.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha I should start doing that putting flyers up so betta dont get flushed... which I have actually heard of. And he is adorable


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is so cute =33. who will leave a pretty betta just like that and also so young? fliers give me idea ;P.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

If I lived on my own, I would so do flyers! Poor bettas... people just don't understand


----------



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

Creat said:


> Ha ha I should start doing that putting flyers up so betta dont get flushed... which I have actually heard of. And he is adorable


 i did that to my first betta when i was a child. now that i'm older i feel really really really bad. ;_____;


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's beautiful! i think that red dot, might be a sore. watch out for that.

i might make a flier and ask the pet store if i can post it up. :d what did you put on yours?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

How come I only get bills in *my *mailbox?:-?

He's a lucky guy to have found you!:-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's beautiful, Green Tea, I'm glad you could take him in. Although I think that red dot on his head might be missing scales.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

What a cutie pie!  I'm very jealous and congrats on your new little boy! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey wow guys, big response on the fliers! Here's what I did:

My fliers give my address - I live in a giant old house that has been divided up - they don't know my unit and we have a mailbox outside so I feel safe. *** I WOULD NOT say this is safe, unless you feel very comfortable in your community you don't want to leave your address out and about. *** I don't leave my phone number for exactly this reason, southern WA has been devastated by meth and heroin and there are lots of dangerous folks. A way to do it if you don't want to list phone or email is to create an email account specifically for this and tell them to message you there. Unfortunately that might be too much work for some people, I think a good thing about mine is that they can do the "emergency room" drop off and leave the sick without accountability, which is fine with me.

The fliers are light blue or light green, have a photo of a veiltail and a female ct on them and say that I can take in bettas who are sick or needing a home, that I will take good care of them and rehome them if possible. I don't charge anything but would appreciate small donations for covering the costs of caring for their betta.

@ everyone concerned about his red dot, I am too! Before I put him in his new home I added some aq salt to keep things sanitary. The red spot isn't depressed, bleeding, or scabbing, I think it might be his coloring. I'll definitely keep an eye on it!

All of my bettas and my adoptable bettas are up in albums on my profile now if anyone is interested in adopting or just looking. Side note: Comments on my photography would be appreciated. I'm trying to get as good as CopperArabian ;]

Thank you for all of your sweet comments, I'm hoping this guy makes it. He seems generally ok, he was tipping a little last night. I'll keep posting photos!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh also, there's actually a petco by me that is amazing, it's where I found my giant betta, and they take great care and put up my flier, but other corporate stores don't, so I just put my flier on a telephone pole outside or something so people still see it! Free speech and healthy animals baby!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

GreenTea: I love that idea and I am super excited to hear about the other ones in your mailbox


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Creat! I didn't realizing it would be so inspiring to other people here! Imagine the difference if we all did it. We can't control corperations (besides not supporting them *cough cough walmart cough cough*) but we can maybe make a small difference ourselves. This is my second mailbox drop! I check the mail in the morning and at night in case anyone drops anything, my neighbors probably think I'm paranoid.

PS - I love your avatar!

Roarsirroar - We all make mistakes, I had a betta in a tiny bowl for many years (somehow he lived) in a room near the ocean in Seattle! Feel bad now, but it helps knowing that you're doing what's right now and caring for them properly.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Guess what I found today =]





































So far so good! Can't wait to see how he changes even more.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice fish! i got one similar to him i believe he is a marble super delta?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

my marble super delta


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Good for you GreenTea! Glad you can give them nice homes.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow pretty boy! Love the green. Thanks Fermin =]


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

What your doing is amazing! Im sure he loves you! <3


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

He's so pretty!! Why would anyone in ther right mind plop him in a mailbox D:


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've gotten so much support of my idea, it's awesome. I hope other members who have the means will be inspired as well.

Cupid - they're nuts obviously!


----------

